# #Cape Town, South Africa



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

This thread is for showcasing the beutiful scenery of Cape Town that is located at the tip of Africa. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

looks like an america city.nice picsl


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

a very beautiful city...


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Cape Town Icons


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

One of the best cities in Africa. Are there any plans for a new highrise in the city?


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Cape Town does have a stunning scenery kay:


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

nice


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow! looks like a city in the middle of a desert with a beach next to it 

now that's interesting, next time someone posts pix of vancouver and say how special the city is...


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Cape Town is surprisingly small, especially with that creepy rock looming behind it.
Those people are nuts swimming in that frigid Great White Shark infested water.
Why build skyscrapers when every house could have a view on that hill? Skyscrapers look best with sky behind them in my opinion. After all, they are man-made mountains.
Unless of course, it is a city like Seattle or Tokyo where the mountains are in the distance.


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

Cute town!


----------



## aleko (Jun 23, 2005)

Woo! That's a surprise for me!! very beautiful and modern city!!
:applause:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Good morning Cape Town*


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Cape Town is surprisingly small, especially with that creepy rock looming behind it.
> Those people are nuts swimming in that frigid Great White Shark infested water.
> Why build skyscrapers when every house could have a view on that hill? Skyscrapers look best with sky behind them in my opinion. After all, they are man-made mountains.
> Unless of course, it is a city like Seattle or Tokyo where the mountains are in the distance.


Firstly, you're only seeing the main tourist-appealing part of the city. Try looking for a picture of the entire city. 

Secondly, not swimming in the sea because there are sharks in it is one of the most naive things I've ever heard. That's like saying you shouldn't drive on the road because so many accidents happen every day. The chances of getting bitten by a shark are extremely small :lol:

And Lastly, strict height restrictions have been set in place so that buildings block as little of Table Mountain and the sea as possible.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

with 3 million people its certainly not london but its def not small


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

One of the most beautiful cities on earth imo. The people, the food, the nightlife and everything else. Love the pics.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Spot the stadium construction


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Very nice city!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

Joop20 said:


> That's a great post Rem! I love it how you show the diversity of CT with your photos! Especially the Cape Dutch architecture is beautiful.


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool stuf

I have a cousin who lives near the beach with the penquins who has said i can stay with them anytime

and than i have a few more cousins and an aunt somewhere else in cape town who i haven't really talked to since i visited in the 80's

they are quite lucky to live there


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

a pretty good looking city, i wanna study in cape town in near future, how is the life cost compared with the city like beijing there?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Isaac_83 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi there. I am a South African who lives in Cape Town. CT is very cheap for foreigners to live and travel in, that is why it is so attractive as travel destination. A friend from the Netherlands came here to play in the symphony orchestra (which doesn't pay too much...) and she was able to rent a house in CampsBay with a view across the atlantic. Typically you will pay between 200 and 400 British pounds per month for a decent one bedroom apartment, but you will be able to get away MUCH cheaper if you live in a digs with other students. My of my friends stay in houses with 4-6 people and they pay about 100 pounds per month. And you get to live in an awesome suburb or right next to the city centre etc! SA has the cheapest electricity in the world, although it is expected to rise a bit. I spend about 15 pounds a month on electricity.

The university of Cape Town is one of the most beautifully situated universities in the world, nessled right below table mountain (on the south-eastern side). There are many international students and student live is pretty much integrated with the city and culture. Believe me, you'll meet the coolest people ever and get to travel the whole country and region (its quite a trend to travel in student groups to Mozambique, Drakensberg, Kalahari etc and its loads of fun!). Plus, everyone speaks english.

It is a very relaxed city with millions of things to do, so you tend to spend a lot on entertainment, sight-seeing, food etc. 

Clean air, clean beaches, awesome winelands 45 minutes from the central city. I don't know how expensive it is, but i can imagine cost of living souring due to recent economic development. If I had a choice similar to yours, I would definately study in Cape Town.


----------



## Isaac_83 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry, the above response was a reply to 7Freedom7: "a pretty good looking city, i wanna study in cape town in near future, how is the life cost compared with the city like beijing there?" Still have to get the hang of this forum


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Hi Isaac, please visit our South African thread here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=378


----------



## Isaac_83 (Dec 5, 2007)

The last paragraph in my reply to 7Freedom7 "I don't know how expensive it is, but i can imagine cost of living souring due to recent economic development" refers to Beijing not Cape Town


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

All I can say is this is one beautiful city. It's so breathtaking. Thanks for posting so many. Keep them coming. I'll come back in a couple of years. Thanks again.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

I can't tell you how much I want to visit this city!!!

Oh and what is this? It looks fun lol.


Pule said:


>


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Seattle Husky said:


> I can't tell you how much I want to visit this city!!!
> 
> Oh and what is this? It looks fun lol.


Hi Seattle, I promise that you will never regret your stain in CT.

This is a fun park called cool runnings, check the videos here http://www.toboggan.co.za/


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

We'll be glad to have you come 2010


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

a street-level picture of the busiest parts of Cape Town. Damn, i miss her
so much.


----------

